# Wanted: TE37's - 17x9 / GTR spec



## adv_GT (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm on the lookout for some TE37's in 17x9 (ideally +22), so the GTR/concave face. Anyone have a set they're willing to part with? Condition, colour, tyres etc not really important.

Cheers!


----------

